# Advice with label: can a vertical label be sewn horizontally?



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

I am trying to figure out if a thin label which is 1" height (top to bottom) by 2 or 3" wide (left to right) can be sewn on the top edge? 
Basically, Lucky Label estimate for this type of label is really good ($180 for 3") but this is the kind of label that is cut on the sides. But I need to sew mine on top only since I have care instructions below in a different label. 

Any suggestions, please can you post pictures if you have done this before?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You've lost me. Post a pic or diagram.


----------



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

OK, Here is a link with label samples from lucky. So, like the top samples (about 1"x2" or 1"x3"). If they are sewn to the shirt along the top border, I guess we can see the threads if we turn it over?

Welcome to Lucky-Label.
I have seen these dimension labels attached to the shirt on both sides of the label. But I have a separate care label. Please, any suggestions?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, unless you order them folded (they would be 2 X 3 folded under to make it 1 X 3 in size) the threads will be exposed on the back.

If these are going to be sewn in the neck, a 3 inch wide non-folded label may irritate the neck. That wide may even be irritating with a fold.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It depends how you define "exposed" though. There are those labels that have loose threads running from top to bottom on the back (hate those), and there are labels that are _finished_ on the back, they're just a negative version of the front. The labels I have at least (from Lucky Label) are the latter. You might consider that unsightly or a problem anyway, but they're not those extremely ugly, messy, thread hangy ones. Might be okay?


----------



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

Solmu said:


> there are labels that are _finished_ on the back, they're just a negative version of the front. The labels I have at least (from Lucky Label) are the latter. You might consider that unsightly or a problem anyway, but they're not those extremely ugly, messy, thread hangy ones. Might be okay?


Can I ask what are those labels called? I have seen seen before and they do look nice in the back and they feel soft, like a negative as you say. Did you ask specifically for a type of label? Are they damask? And did you sew them on top or on sides?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

puertopass said:


> Can I ask what are those labels called?


I don't know.



puertopass said:


> Did you ask specifically for a type of label?


No.



puertopass said:


> Are they damask?


Mine were, yes.



puertopass said:


> And did you sew them on top or on sides?


Sides.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Lewis, are your label just 2 colors? I believe 2 color labels will have this no loose thread look. Once you get to 3 and over colors, you have the loose thread look.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

splathead said:


> Lewis, are your label just 2 colors?


Yep - I like simple.



splathead said:


> I believe 2 color labels will have this no loose thread look. Once you get to 3 and over colors, you have the loose thread look.


Sounded plausible, so I checked some samples I had to hand, and you're right. In fact, on the samples I have the loose threads are only where the third colour comes in. So if there's pretty much three intermixed colours it's loose thread all over, but if it's just a line of text in a third colour the threads are only the width of that line of text.

The above is for damask labels. Satin labels weren't quite as nicely finished on the back as damask ones, and there was a third lower quality type that had loose thread even on a two colour label.

(it's been a long time since I looked at those samples )


----------

